# THE SEXODUS, PART 1: THE MEN GIVING UP ON WOMEN AND CHECKING OUT OF SOCIETY



## Freewill (Dec 9, 2014)

Truth or not?

The Sexodus Part 1 The Men Giving Up On Women And Checking Out Of Society

"In school, boys are screwed over time and again. Schools are engineered for women. In the US, they force-feed boys Ritalin like Skittles to shut them up. And while girls are favoured to fulfil quotas, men are slipping into distant second place.

"Nobody in my generation believes they're going to get a meaningful retirement. We have a third or a quarter of the wealth previous generations had, and everyone's fleeing to higher education to stave off unemployment and poverty because there are no jobs. 

"All that wouldn't be so bad if we could at least dull the pain with girls. But we're treated like paedophiles and potential rapists just for showing interest. My generation are the beautiful ones," he sighs, referring to a 1960s experiment on mice that supposedly predicted a grim future for the human race.


----------



## Ellipsis (Dec 9, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Truth or not?
> 
> The Sexodus Part 1 The Men Giving Up On Women And Checking Out Of Society
> 
> ...


Count me amung the checked-out.


----------



## Freewill (Dec 9, 2014)

Pezz said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Truth or not?
> ...



Seriously, why?


----------



## Anathema (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes it is happening, and here's why.... We have built a society where boys/men are no longer allowed to act like boys/men. They aren't allowed to be loud, noisy, boistrous, inappropriate and aggressive. They are expected to rein in all of that energy and exhuberance to act all proper and appropriate. This stifles much of the male spirit both in youth and as they grow older. We expect them to act with much more traditionally female attitudes.

On the other side we are trying to build a society that promotes women and girls partaking in the very same behaviors, activities and personalities that we are trying to stomp out in boys/men. We want girls to be bold, ambitious, outgoing and adventurous. We tell them that they shouldn't let anything hold them back and to buck traditional stereotypes. 

This dual standard confuses many males. Especially those who have grown up in traditional style families. They see it as almost a total gender reversal, and don't like that idea. Because of that, many of these males separate themselves from society and seek out the few males and females who also disregard the current mindset. I know this because for many years I was exactly taht way. Thankfully, three years ago I found a much more traditional woman, and we're now happily married..... at ages 33 (her) and 40 (me).


----------



## Ellipsis (Dec 9, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> > Count me amung the checked-out.
> ...


Without exception, every woman who has ever meant something to me has stabbed me in the back. I experience an unhealthy deep-seeded distrust for women.


----------



## Ellipsis (Dec 9, 2014)

Anathema said:


> Yes it is happening, and here's why.... We have built a society where boys/men are no longer allowed to act like boys/men. They aren't allowed to be loud, noisy, boistrous, inappropriate and aggressive. They are expected to rein in all of that energy and exhuberance to act all proper and appropriate. This stifles much of the male spirit both in youth and as they grow older. We expect them to act with much more traditionally female attitudes.
> 
> On the other side we are trying to build a society that promotes women and girls partaking in the very same behaviors, activities and personalities that we are trying to stomp out in boys/men. We want girls to be bold, ambitious, outgoing and adventurous. We tell them that they shouldn't let anything hold them back and to buck traditional stereotypes.
> 
> This dual standard confuses many males. Especially those who have grown up in traditional style families. They see it as almost a total gender reversal, and don't like that idea. Because of that, many of these males separate themselves from society and seek out the few males and females who also disregard the current mindset. I know this because for many years I was exactly taht way. Thankfully, three years ago I found a much more traditional woman, and we're now happily married..... at ages 33 (her) and 40 (me).


I haven't experienced this duel standard. Not to say it doesn't exist, but there seems to be more than you're accounting for.

My sexidus is a protective reaction to constant betrayal, not roll reversal.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2014)

Men are such victims.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 9, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Truth or not?
> 
> The Sexodus Part 1 The Men Giving Up On Women And Checking Out Of Society
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure you're quoting a German guy on his life in Germany.


----------



## hipeter924 (Dec 10, 2014)

If I was going to have children, I would probably adopt. 

As for marriage, I tend to act normally when I meet people - as then they know what they are getting, and there is no problem later on.

Dating is easy in my case, but finding a life partner is harder. 

I would say that the only real options left for people that aren't great at being automatons are writing, music, politics, drawing, painting, photography, and acting. 

Higher Education is so unaffordable for most people, that I think it is on the way out and will eventually be replaced by internet distance learning. Sure Harvard, Oxford, Princeton will still operate, but they will be elite schools only for millionaires and billionaires (if the tuition fees continue to increase).


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 10, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Truth or not?
> 
> The Sexodus Part 1 The Men Giving Up On Women And Checking Out Of Society
> 
> ...



Yes, schools are designed, not so much for females, but for a certain type of learn which happens to be more prevalent among females.

Someone made a theory of some kind about 4 types of learners. 

http://www.sagepub.com/upm-data/36929_Gregory_DIBlock_Ch2.pdf (starting page 12) 

There's beach ball, microscope, puppy dog and clipboard.

Schools are full of teachers who are clipboards. People who love lists, people who organise to their hearts content. It's very difficult for other teachers to get into teaching around so many clipboards. You don't organise properly and they look down on you. You teach differently and they look down on you.
The teaching clipboards do helps clipboards learn better, but boys who are generally less likely to be clipboard, find it quite difficult to learn under this style.

Also there's the type of learning with audio, visual, kinesthetic learners, in a class of 30 or more, the latter will struggle massively. Audio learners find things the easiest, because they listen attentively. Visual learners will want to draw, will want to see things, and teachers often find that this is kids being distracted, but they might be listening.

So who does better out of this? Girls usually. There are some boys.

This one size fits all approach makes many, a lot of boys, feel like they're stupid. Education as it stands now is not for them.

A person who knows this would change the system, make different teaching and learning styles for different classes and separating kids based on their learning. But no, they don't want this. You get shoved in a class and you get on with it. 

Education isn't about intelligence, it's about brick walls and foreheads.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 10, 2014)

What does he mean dull the pain with girls? And how old is this guy? He does, by his own words, sound like a pedo.


----------



## occupied (Dec 10, 2014)

My liberal mind wants so badly to disagree with this article but, in principle, it has some valid arguments. It is terribly difficult to be a man these days, when Jerry Seinfeld said "99% of people are undatable" he spoke the truth. It's a minefield of damaged, bitter women and overgrown boys out there trying like hell to get what they want with no clue as to how to co-exist with the opposite sex. Blaming it all on feminism as the author does is kind of bullshit though, he is playing the victim as much as he is accusing women of doing.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 10, 2014)

I know that if anything ever happened to my wife that I would most likely never get married again.  There is no one else for me.


----------



## deltex1 (Dec 10, 2014)

You gotta be shitting me.


----------



## Freewill (Dec 10, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Truth or not?
> ...



I think the article is pretty poorly written.  Seems to jump from Germany to America.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Dec 10, 2014)

It's a very interesting 2 parts. Some of it swings the pendulum the other way, but there is a lot of merit in it too. But again, as the author points out, where are the men in this conversation? The fact that they have dropped out of even the discussion shows how far it has gone.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 10, 2014)

Pezz said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Pezz said:
> ...


Many young guys feel that way.

Sad.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 10, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Truth or not?
> 
> The Sexodus Part 1 The Men Giving Up On Women And Checking Out Of Society
> 
> ...


Is this thread suggesting that men become gay?  I mean, wouldn't that be the conclusion of a trend engineered to start a new movement in men despising women and all that they're caught up in?  This was how the gay male movement actually pitched it in the 1970s.  They said that men should abandon women because they could have all the sex they wanted and not have the problem of pregnancy.

This sounds eerily similar.  Who is the OP?

Shall I venture to guess next that we'll be told and herded in the direction of women giving up on men as Sexodus part II?


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 10, 2014)

Pezz said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is happening, and here's why.... We have built a society where boys/men are no longer allowed to act like boys/men. They aren't allowed to be loud, noisy, boistrous, inappropriate and aggressive. They are expected to rein in all of that energy and exhuberance to act all proper and appropriate. This stifles much of the male spirit both in youth and as they grow older. We expect them to act with much more traditionally female attitudes.
> ...


If relationships become a duel, it is time to check out!!!


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 10, 2014)

No, that's what a selfish child would say.  Instead, it's time to talk, honestly and openly.  Better yet, it's time to think-ahead.  When you're courting a gal don't think with your dick.  Think with your brain.  If your brain can stand her and likes her and warms up to her, your dick will find the target soon enough..

Pretty elementary stuff.  It's an old fashioned concept but darned if it doesn't work.


----------



## Iceweasel (Dec 10, 2014)

There's a lot of truth to the article, I don't know about guys abandoning the chase but there is a concerted effort to neuter males and empower females. It has gone to the head of some gals, I've had two recent problems in business, both young females, that thought they could play games with me and get away with it. I went 25 years without taking someone to court so there is something going on. 

When I meet young couples (opposite gendered anyway) the female is almost always the head of household, the male is a simple income earner and errand boy. They look sheepish and defer all decisions to their master. It isn't always that way but way more than coincidence. For the record I don't believe in anyone dominating the other but this is a complete reversal of the sexism we were supposedly moving away from.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 10, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> There's a lot of truth to the article, I don't know about guys abandoning the chase but there is a concerted effort to neuter males and empower females. It has gone to the head of some gals, I've had two recent problems in business, both young females, that thought they could play games with me and get away with it. I went 25 years without taking someone to court so there is something going on.
> 
> When I meet young couples (opposite gendered anyway) the female is almost always the head of household, the male is a simple income earner and errand boy. They look sheepish and defer all decisions to their master. It isn't always that way but way more than coincidence. For the record I don't believe in anyone dominating the other but this is a complete reversal of the sexism we were supposedly moving away from.


I was the earner and decision maker for 27 years.

Now, I have a brilliant GF, organized, efficient, sensible, all of which I am not.

I gladly defer to her wisdom.

Just her investing advice made me $40K in the last two years.

A strong, intelligent man in touch with his limitations has no problem letting a smarter woman make a lot of decisions.

The only ones she does not make are about when I come and go, as hunting and fishing dictate.



I call it organized freedom, and find I work well with a list.

I never got shit done before, just ran in circles.

I appreciate the organization; I needed direction.

I am happy as a tick on a boar's balls having a woman with brains.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 10, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> There's a lot of truth to the article, I don't know about guys abandoning the chase but there is a concerted effort to neuter males and empower females. It has gone to the head of some gals, I've had two recent problems in business, both young females, that thought they could play games with me and get away with it. I went 25 years without taking someone to court so there is something going on.
> 
> When I meet young couples (opposite gendered anyway) the female is almost always the head of household, the male is a simple income earner and errand boy. They look sheepish and defer all decisions to their master. It isn't always that way but way more than coincidence. For the record I don't believe in anyone dominating the other but this is a complete reversal of the sexism we were supposedly moving away from.


 
Agreed 100%.  Men are the natural dominant gender.  Women have always run the roost anyway since they've got "the goods" men are after.  They just need to dial it back a bit and not be so consumed with overt power.  Men are too domesticated as a result.  There's nothing more disturbing to me than seeing a man henpecked into a simpering non-person.. 

But the drunk-with-power thing happens to both genders in different arenas.  When society tells them "you're in power now, you hold ALL the cards" they bite that bait and run with it.  Then they become miserable ogres that nobody wants to or has any sense to want to be around.


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 10, 2014)

This guy sounds like a pathetic, whiny loser.  Women aren't interested in monogamy?  Maybe they're just no interested in monogamy _with you._  Maybe you need to _earn_ their interest.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 10, 2014)

SwimExpert said:


> This guy sounds like a pathetic, whiny loser.  Women aren't interested in monogamy?  Maybe they're just no interested in monogamy _with you._  Maybe you need to _earn_ their interest.


That monogamy think needs to be worked out before you start having sex.

What was the old song, "Take time to know her".

Grand advice.


----------



## Ellipsis (Dec 10, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Many young guys feel that way.
> 
> Sad.


If late 30s is what you're calling young, then thank you


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 10, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > This guy sounds like a pathetic, whiny loser.  Women aren't interested in monogamy?  Maybe they're just no interested in monogamy _with you._  Maybe you need to _earn_ their interest.
> ...



That, or reevaluate the time frame you expect.  I only need women to be monogamous to me for 5  minutes at a time.  Maybe 10, if you account for getting dressed and undressed and showering afterwards.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 10, 2014)

Christ

So many date today by how the woman's resume looks, what her parents income level is and what her politics are. 

No wonder so many have a hard time finding happiness

Buck up, find someone who you enjoy being with and act like a Man. Honestly, that's all it takes


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 10, 2014)

Pezz said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Many young guys feel that way.
> ...


Tale of two brothers.

My grandfather and his brother were the two oldest, in old rural Alabama.

To get out, they made a deal with their father, for tuition, they would go to school, and then make sure the other 12 went to school.

All 14 of these sharecropper kids all got at least a HS education.

But, to the point.

My grandfather married at 25, and died with a trunk full of old clothes, though all four of his kids finished college, and his sons finished medical school and law school, and his daughters were teachers.

His brother waited until he was 40 to marry, had four kids too, all were educated, and two were naval officers.

Having married late, he left each a few million dollars.

Yes, late 30's is young.

Go find another late 30's high achiever, with no kids and no baggage.

She is out there looking for you too.

Raise good sane kids.

The wait will have been worth it.


----------



## Ellipsis (Dec 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> No, that's what a selfish child would say.  Instead, it's time to talk, honestly and openly.  Better yet, it's time to think-ahead.  When you're courting a gal don't think with your dick.  Think with your brain.  If your brain can stand her and likes her and warms up to her, your dick will find the target soon enough..
> 
> Pretty elementary stuff.  It's an old fashioned concept but darned if it doesn't work.


This assumes your brain has experience and knowledge enough to make a better decision. Also, "_thinking with your brain_" cannot guard against your spouse being clinically diagnosed with real problems later in life, nor can your brain do anything about her refusal to get treatment. "_Thinking with your brain_" can't stop your mother from abusing you while you're a small child. "_Thinking with your brain_" can't stop your step-mother from doing the same. "_Thinking with your brain_" can't keep your sisters from abandoning you to that home-life, nor can "_thinking with your brain_" force your sisters to improve the relationship later in life. "_Thinking with your brain_" can't stop the female soldiers in your unit from acting like whores while deployed (that ended a promising friendship of mine), nor can "_thinking with your brain_" force the platoon Sergeant to take action.

"_Thinking with your brain_" isn't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 10, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Christ
> 
> So many date today by how the woman's resume looks, what her parents income level is and what her politics are.
> 
> ...


Yep be yourself, and take the time for that to soak into your woman's head.

Seems too many women fall for the ideal they projected onto guys, then find out that was not real, and then go on to bitch that they were duped and used.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 10, 2014)

Pezz said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > No, that's what a selfish child would say.  Instead, it's time to talk, honestly and openly.  Better yet, it's time to think-ahead.  When you're courting a gal don't think with your dick.  Think with your brain.  If your brain can stand her and likes her and warms up to her, your dick will find the target soon enough..
> ...


After learning a lot about raising kids, I had a third one, when I was forty.

I ended up raising him.

When he hit 12, I told him the truth."Son, you are about to enter the stupid years. Do not trust anything your hormone addled brain tells you until you are 25, until then, second and third guess everything>"

He listened, finished college with a 3.8, never knocked up any girls, never got an STD, worked a few years straight out of college, and is in grad school now.


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 10, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> When I meet young couples (opposite gendered anyway) the female is almost always the head of household, the male is a simple income earner and errand boy.



Bub, that's been the case since time immemorable.  Despite the historical biases, women have always been the ones who are _really _in charge in the home.  She who controls the panties controls the family.

Reminds me of a very stereotypical scene back when I was 18 years old.  My girlfriend's grandparents were in town and I was invited to join the family out for dinner.  A discussion arose as to where we would go.  Her father made a recommendation, her grandfather seconded the idea.  But her mom wanted something else, and grandmom voted along with her as well, and of course that was the decision.  I marveled at this for a moment and spoke up.  I pointed out that the three of us were three good looking men, to which the other two agreed, and that we all great catches, and they agreed again.  Then I recommended that considering that fact maybe we should make the decision and let them follow us.

All three women and the two older men laughed at my naivety as the grabbed their coats and told me "Oh no, young man!  That's now how it works!  You'll learn soon enough."  A moment later my girlfriend whispered in my ear "We'll see how lucky you get tonight."  And yes indeed, I learned soon enough.


----------



## Freemason9 (Dec 10, 2014)

occupied said:


> My liberal mind wants so badly to disagree with this article but, in principle, it has some valid arguments. It is terribly difficult to be a man these days, when Jerry Seinfeld said "99% of people are undatable" he spoke the truth. It's a minefield of damaged, bitter women and overgrown boys out there trying like hell to get what they want with no clue as to how to co-exist with the opposite sex. Blaming it all on feminism as the author does is kind of bullshit though, he is playing the victim as much as he is accusing women of doing.


 I agree--and I'm not liberal, but I AM anti-conservative. The main thing for guys is to be strong enough to not have to worry about such things. Be true to yourself, and have high character. If you do that, then such problems will elude you.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 10, 2014)

Life is what you make it. The one thing all your relationships have in common is YOU. If your relationships don't go well, start there. 

Stop blaming women (or men) for what are very likely your own problems. Fix yourself first then go looking for someone with whom to share your life. 

Take responsibility for your own life and quit blaming others. 

And quit being a professional victim.

(WHY is this in Politics?)


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> No, that's what a selfish child would say.  Instead, it's time to talk, honestly and openly.  Better yet, it's time to think-ahead.  When you're courting a gal don't think with your dick.  Think with your brain.  If your brain can stand her and likes her and warms up to her, your dick will find the target soon enough..
> 
> Pretty elementary stuff.  It's an old fashioned concept but darned if it doesn't work.





Pezz said:


> This assumes your brain has experience and knowledge enough to make a better decision. Also, "_thinking with your brain_" cannot guard against your spouse being clinically diagnosed with real problems later in life, nor can your brain do anything about her refusal to get treatment. "_Thinking with your brain_" can't stop your mother from abusing you while you're a small child. "_Thinking with your brain_" can't stop your step-mother from doing the same. "_Thinking with your brain_" can't keep your sisters from abandoning you to that home-life, nor can "_thinking with your brain_" force your sisters to improve the relationship later in life. "_Thinking with your brain_" can't stop the female soldiers in your unit from acting like whores while deployed (that ended a promising friendship of mine), nor can "_thinking with your brain_" force the platoon Sergeant to take action.
> 
> "_Thinking with your brain_" isn't all it's cracked up to be.


 
I think your point is that 1. Young men are sometimes ill-prepared to know what a good woman is from a general endemic problem with females in society and 2. You had a rough time of it!  Geeze!

This is why we need to value our elders.  It also is an old-fashioned concept.  If you come from a life of dysfunction and something inside you knows as a child that what is happening is wrong, look to other role models.  That's what I did coming from similar circumstances.  I found role models female and male to admire and model my own behaviors after while I worked on weeding out and eradicating all the foul seed planted in my mind as a child.  It can be done.  So take heart.

Elders have lived through all this shit before and some of them even opt not to take sedatives and shove it down in a vault.  Some of us oldies have thought about stuff while completely sober.  Cried it out, pounded on a punching bag or what have you.  Then you pick up and you dust yourself off and move on, more flexible, lighter and better prepared for the next round of crap that comes in waves your whole life.  Anyone's life! 

Eventually you learn to just live each day as it comes, thankful for even the crappy moments because there are so few left.  And you can really learn to let the crap roll off you like water off a duck's back.  Make lemonade from lemons. 

When you're courting women, be sure to be honest and only even bother to talk to the ones who seem genuine, aren't slathered from head to toe with makeup, dressed like hookers.  Avoid the ones that have their nails done or any plastic surgery.  Get back to basics.  Here's a hint: if the women start to notice the plain, smart girls getting all the male action, then they'll change their plastic dumb-act in a hurry.  So maybe the guys are to blame after all eh?  Be careful what you're attracted to.  You may be teaching the other side what "men find attractive"...


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 10, 2014)

Freemason9 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > My liberal mind wants so badly to disagree with this article but, in principle, it has some valid arguments. It is terribly difficult to be a man these days, when Jerry Seinfeld said "99% of people are undatable" he spoke the truth. It's a minefield of damaged, bitter women and overgrown boys out there trying like hell to get what they want with no clue as to how to co-exist with the opposite sex. Blaming it all on feminism as the author does is kind of bullshit though, he is playing the victim as much as he is accusing women of doing.
> ...



Totally agree and would add

Always treat her like a lady. Those that don't appreciate that treatment aren't ladies. Give those the boot and let them become someone else's problem.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 10, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Freemason9 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Man, that stuff WOWS them.

Open doors, send flowers, practice the lost art of taking your time, getting to know a lady.

It pays off.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 10, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Freemason9 said:
> ...



Worked 500 years ago

Worked 100 years ago

Works today and centuries from now. 

This generation thinks they can reinvent everything. 

Romance trumps all with the fairer sex. Always has, always will


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 10, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...




Knowing your place never hurt either!!!!!!!


; - )


----------



## Newby (Dec 10, 2014)

Speaking from a woman's perspective, I appreciate having a strong partner, I can't respect someone that I can run roughshod all over all the time or manipulate into doing everything my way.   On the other hand, I want the same respect in return.  It's really not that complicated.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 10, 2014)

SwimExpert said:


> .....All three women and the two older men laughed at my naivety as the grabbed their coats and told me "Oh no, young man!  That's now how it works!  You'll learn soon enough."  A moment later my girlfriend whispered in my ear "We'll see how lucky you get tonight."  And yes indeed, I learned soon enough.



That concept works great for women when SEX is the focal point of the Man in the relationship. More than a few young women learned that with those of us who do not see sex as the focal point, that sort of crap doesn't work. 

If I'm driving and I'm paying, I'm choosing the restaurant. Pure and simple. When she drives and pays she can choose the restaurant, and I'll see her back at home after we have our dinners out (possibly at different places).


----------



## Newby (Dec 10, 2014)

Anathema said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > .....All three women and the two older men laughed at my naivety as the grabbed their coats and told me "Oh no, young man!  That's now how it works!  You'll learn soon enough."  A moment later my girlfriend whispered in my ear "We'll see how lucky you get tonight."  And yes indeed, I learned soon enough.
> ...



Well, that's a selfish attitude to have I think.  If you're married, then who is really paying when both work?  If you're on a date, and you don't take her likes or dislikes into consideration, do you think you'll get a second date?  Would you want her to take your likes or dislikes into consideration when planning an outing, or should she just do what she likes to do and doesn't think you're worthy of her consideration?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 10, 2014)

Anathema said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > .....All three women and the two older men laughed at my naivety as the grabbed their coats and told me "Oh no, young man!  That's now how it works!  You'll learn soon enough."  A moment later my girlfriend whispered in my ear "We'll see how lucky you get tonight."  And yes indeed, I learned soon enough.
> ...



No wonder you're a self-described crotchety old man.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 10, 2014)

Newby said:


> Well, that's a selfish attitude to have I think.  If you're married, then who is really paying when both work?  If you're on a date, and you don't take her likes or dislikes into consideration, do you think you'll get a second date?  Would you want her to take your likes or dislikes into consideration when planning an outing, or should she just do what she likes to do and doesn't think you're worthy of her consideration?



I'm married and my wife does not work. We are a single income family. I take her opinions into consideration, but as the head of the household, I make the final decisions.


----------



## Newby (Dec 10, 2014)

Anathema said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that's a selfish attitude to have I think.  If you're married, then who is really paying when both work?  If you're on a date, and you don't take her likes or dislikes into consideration, do you think you'll get a second date?  Would you want her to take your likes or dislikes into consideration when planning an outing, or should she just do what she likes to do and doesn't think you're worthy of her consideration?
> ...



So you're just the opposite, you hold the power because you hold/make the money?  How is that any different than a woman withholding sex to get her way?  A marriage is supposed to be an equal partnership, there are a lot of things besides money that makes a marriage and family healthy.  You're basically saying that what she contributes is of less value than what you contribute, therefore you should hold the power in the relationship.  This is why 'women's lib' came about in the first place, because of that attitude.  And I'm far from a women's lib promoter, at least in the form it has taken today.


----------



## jwoodie (Dec 10, 2014)

Great topic!  

Despite the trappings of modern technology, we are in many ways worse off than our parents or grandparents ever were.  Socially, we are coming apart at the seams:  It is no wonder that it is becoming  more and more difficult to find a life partner.  Having children is even scarier:  You are placing your entire future in the hands of someone else who can ruin it on a whim.

Traditional family values were developed over thousands of years, yet they are being replaced in just a few decades.  Religious communities seem to be the last holdouts, but they are under constant attack by the "progressive" forces.  If you want a fulfilling life, join one or move to Australia (if you can).


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 10, 2014)

Newby said:


> Speaking from a woman's perspective, I appreciate having a strong partner, I can't respect someone that I can run roughshod all over all the time or manipulate into doing everything my way.   On the other hand, I want the same respect in return.  It's really not that complicated.


Don't get me wrong, I don't do anything I am not willing to do, and I am never told what to do.

My point was that I am secure enough in who I am to recognize her strengths, and how they counteract my weaknesses.

It does work both ways


----------



## Anathema (Dec 10, 2014)

Newby said:


> So you're just the opposite, you hold the power because you hold/make the money?  How is that any different than a woman withholding sex to get her way?  A marriage is supposed to be an equal partnership, there are a lot of things besides money that makes a marriage and family healthy.  You're basically saying that what she contributes is of less value than what you contribute, therefore you should hold the power in the relationship.  This is why 'women's lib' came about in the first place, because of that attitude.  And I'm far from a women's lib promoter, at least in the form it has taken today.



No. I hold the power because I am the Man and she is the woman. An equal partnership does not mean that the two people have the same roles. Her role as the homemaker and support staff for the relationship is very important. It is not, however, the role that gets to make most of the major decisions.


----------



## Freewill (Dec 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Truth or not?
> ...



Not to fear about the gay issue.  I thought that same thing until I realized they were born that way.  I think the alternative is using women and never really getting serious.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 10, 2014)

Newby said:


> Speaking from a woman's perspective, I appreciate having a strong partner, I can't respect someone that I can run roughshod all over all the time or manipulate into doing everything my way.   On the other hand, I want the same respect in return.  It's really not that complicated.



There are two types of relationship, one where there is dominate and dominated, and another where there is equal. I couldn't cope with being dominated or dominating, I'd just get bored.


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 10, 2014)

Anathema said:


> No. I hold the power because I am the Man and she is the woman.





Translation:  You have a very small penis and your attempts at overcompensation have left you lonely and without a woman's touch for many decades.  This lack of physical activity has resulted in penile atrophy, fueling deeper insecurities, and even more profound overcompensation, and even stronger aversion by women.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 10, 2014)

SwimExpert said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > No. I hold the power because I am the Man and she is the woman.
> ...



Or maybe he's just a dominater. I think people are just born like it.


----------



## Newby (Dec 10, 2014)

Anathema said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > So you're just the opposite, you hold the power because you hold/make the money?  How is that any different than a woman withholding sex to get her way?  A marriage is supposed to be an equal partnership, there are a lot of things besides money that makes a marriage and family healthy.  You're basically saying that what she contributes is of less value than what you contribute, therefore you should hold the power in the relationship.  This is why 'women's lib' came about in the first place, because of that attitude.  And I'm far from a women's lib promoter, at least in the form it has taken today.
> ...



Why not?


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 10, 2014)

frigidweirdo said:


> Or maybe he's just a dominater. I think people are just born like it.



Domination requires power.  Nobody is born with sufficient power to dominate.  Therefore, it is impossible to be born with enough power to be a "dominator."

The inclination to dominate other people is a learned behavior resulting from poor decisions.  It requires the exertion of power.  However, the motivation is to convince someone (usually one's self) that power is possessed.  By exerting some kind of petty power, a person satisfies (instant gratification) their insecurities about lacking more profound and meaningful power.  However, the satisfaction is temporary as it is merely a distraction.  It's akin to eating a candy bar to stave off hunger caused by skipping lunch.  After a short time you're hungry again, and the pangs are usually worse than before.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 10, 2014)

I think we should just read lots of books on the subject. 

Dear lord people.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 10, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> I think we should just read lots of books on the subject.
> 
> Dear lord people.


My GF and I are totally opposite.

Our interests are different, so each of us has new stuff to show the other, our strengths and weaknesses balance each other, and damn, can that girl cook!!!


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 10, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should just read lots of books on the subject.
> ...



Pretty much same here (especially the cooking part), but it's perfectly fine. It makes for interesting conversation during the news


----------



## Rozman (Dec 10, 2014)

Women seem to want a "pajama boy"
Then they bitch that he's a wimp....


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 10, 2014)

Rozman said:


> Women seem to want a "pajama boy"
> Then they bitch that he's a wimp....
> 
> View attachment 34865



What they really want is a pussy in the streets and a stallion in bed.


----------



## initforme (Dec 10, 2014)

Men haven't checked out, and if they do then what is the big deal?   Is society going to crumble or something?   Less people are getting married and less are having kids, but that's not necessarily a bad choice either.  They are too busy working to be able to have kids so they don't have them.   Not a bad thing at all.  Have men checked out?  I don't think so.  Perhaps they see themselves as too busy to enter a relationship.   If that's the case, then that's ok.  Its hard to make time to do everything and people like their down time.  Being single isn't a crime or a bad thing.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 10, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


We watch the "fluff news".

I hate it, but, what the Hell, if the worst I deal with is "Good Morning America", I can deal.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 10, 2014)

Skull Pilot said:


> I know that if anything ever happened to my wife that I would most likely never get married again.  There is no one else for me.



If anything happened to my wife...honestly, I would probably eat a shotgun within 12 hours.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 10, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I know that if anything ever happened to my wife that I would most likely never get married again.  There is no one else for me.
> ...


That is a very terrible attitude.
Somebody has to go first, and no way she would want that.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 10, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Freemason9 said:
> ...



Yes, it does.  Though the first time I got flowers for my wife, she nearly wound up in the hospital. (As we discovered that day, she is allergic to, of all things, roses!)


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 10, 2014)

Newby said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



Give it up--he's a psychotic nut who thinks a woman who does not instantly obey her man should be beaten.  He should probably be locked up.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 10, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...




Some guys just can't win!!!!


----------



## Ellipsis (Dec 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> ....
> This is why we need to value our elders.  It also is an old-fashioned concept.  If you come from a life of dysfunction and something inside you knows as a child that what is happening is wrong, look to other role models. ....


I'm fairly convinced you're just reading things out of fortune cookies now. Valuing abusive elders is bullshit. They need to be shot, not worshipped.

Respecing elders has nothing to do with this topic at all. Literaly nothing at all. You're basicaly saying I caused all the drama by not holding a door open for a lady or helping an old man cross the street. Pure bullshit.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 10, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



It made us even...I finished one of our early dates in the ER.  We had gone to a movie...the popcorn damn near killed me. (I'm allergic to coconut.)


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 10, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



The inscription in her wedding band ("MY REASON FOR LIVING") is literal.


----------



## Old Rocks (Dec 10, 2014)

Married forty years to the same women. I still like the company of intelligent women, and am not in the least intimidated by the fact that women are moving into new spheres of employ and effort. More power to them. And the same for men that make fine nurses and some stay at home dads that take on the traditional role of mothers. If you can do a job well, then that is good.


----------



## Ellipsis (Dec 10, 2014)

Silhouette said:


> I think your point is that 1. Young men are sometimes ill-prepared to know what a good woman is from a general endemic problem with females in society and 2. You had a rough time of it!  Geeze!....


That's not even remotely close.

My distrust of women was seeded when I was 5. What does a 5 year old know of women? In what way can a 5 year old be prepaired for anything?

At 11 an abusive stepmother was introduced into my life. Where were all these seasoned elders you speak of while I lived in her home?

At 14 my one safe haven, one of my sisters, had enough and ran away, abandoning me to deal on my own. Where were the "good women" you speak of then? Why didn't I know any of them?

At 28 my wife's clinicaly diagnosed  disorders grew beyond tolorance as she consistently refused treatment. The first person she had an affair with wasn't even real; she halucinated a sexual relationship with a ghost. Where were your wise elders then as she ran off with my children into a network of crisis shelters? The year running up to my deployment,  I didn't know if my children were dead or alive. Why didn't one of your elders or good women at least help me locate them or send a letter?

With all sincerity I tell you: women are literaly insane. There is something fundamentally dysfunctional with the gender.

My 'sexidus' is nothing more than placing a protective distance between myself and the hord. I choose not to give a woman power over me.

You clearly do not know what you're talking about and should probably stop posting on this topic before you make yourself look like even more of ass.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 10, 2014)

Ahhhh

Girls rule, boys drule?


----------



## Listening (Dec 11, 2014)

Interesting article......

I so enjoy watching the different POVs.  

The left thinks we are "progressing" (let me off at the next stop).

The right thinks we are halfway to hell.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 11, 2014)

SwimExpert said:


> Translation:  You have a very small penis and your attempts at overcompensation have left you lonely and without a woman's touch for many decades.  This lack of physical activity has resulted in penile atrophy, fueling deeper insecurities, and even more profound overcompensation, and even stronger aversion by women.



I think my wife would have a very different viewpoint on those topics, thank you very much.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 11, 2014)

frigidweirdo said:


> Or maybe he's just a dominater. I think people are just born like it.



I was raised to believe that there is a proper order to society.  Men have our place and women have theirs. Part of the reason I didn't get married until I was almost 40 was the difficulty in finding a woman who agreed with that philosophy and viewpoint.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 11, 2014)

Newby said:


> Why not?



Please show me the effective and long-lasting matriarchal human society in the last 1500 years. There's your answer.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 11, 2014)

Listening said:


> The right thinks we are halfway to hell.



Nope. We're well past the halfway point at this juncture.


----------



## 007 (Dec 11, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Truth or not?
> 
> The Sexodus Part 1 The Men Giving Up On Women And Checking Out Of Society
> 
> ...


That is why we have a generation full of these kinds of little pussy liberal males...


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 11, 2014)

Anathema said:


> I think my wife would have a very different viewpoint on those topics, thank you very much.



According to you, she doesn't have the right to her own opinion anyway.  So your response is mute.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 11, 2014)

SwimExpert said:


> According to you, she doesn't have the right to her own opinion anyway.  So your response is mute.



Better get that English Comprehension textbook back out, Swim. I never said she isn't allowed an opinion, just that I am the one who makes all important decisions.


----------



## initforme (Dec 11, 2014)

If a man wants to check out, then let him "check out".   Who does it affect?  Nobody.  If 10,000,000 men want to check out, who does it affect?  Nobody.  The thing is 10,000,000 men haven't checked out.  What we have now is a society where it takes two working people to barely scrape by and have a family.   That is why less people are getting married and more people are staying single.  They are living within their means and that means no relationship building, which is no big deal in and of itself.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 11, 2014)

SwimExpert said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Or maybe he's just a dominater. I think people are just born like it.
> ...



What? It's not about power, it's about desire to dominate. Some people want to dominate, they want to be the leader, they want to feel they're in control. Others are born to be dominated. They want to let other people take control and they're willing to let them. 

They say that eldest children are more likely to grow up to dominate, youngest are likely to be more relaxed in life. 

I don't believe it's learned behavior, some of it will be, as for example when you are born, before siblings, after siblings, with no siblings. But I think some people just are one type of the other. There are people who want to be their own boss, others who want to just be employees, I think a lot of it is just genetic.


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 11, 2014)

frigidweirdo said:


> Some people want to dominate, they want to be the leader, they want to feel they're in control.



Being a leader is not about dominating other people.  In fact, a domination complex makes for a very poor leader.  A leader empowers and inspires.  A dominator subjugates and suppresses.  A real leader does not want to be in control, and they do not need any direct control.  A person who wants to dominate tries to hold power by gripping tightly, but they fail to ever hold it.  A leader possesses power by gently cradling it in an open palm.


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 11, 2014)

Anathema said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > According to you, she doesn't have the right to her own opinion anyway.  So your response is mute.
> ...



Which is much like freedom of speech, as long as she says what you approve of.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 11, 2014)

Anathema said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Or maybe he's just a dominater. I think people are just born like it.
> ...



And at what point does your own thinking overtake that of what you were raised to believe?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 11, 2014)

SwimExpert said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Some people want to dominate, they want to be the leader, they want to feel they're in control.
> ...



Oh, I didn't say they would be good leaders. They just have this urge to lead. 

A dominator does subjugate and suppress. This is probably why most people in the US are subjugated and suppressed. Those in charge of big business are doing a great job of this. Showing us why they wanted to be leaders in the first place. 

Look at who wants to be subjugated, a lot of people are supporting the system that subjugates them. 

They play the game, they keep the really important issues away from view and fight each other mercilessly over nonsense most of the time. All in the name of accepting.

Religion is subjugation. It always was. It was kind of the police force before the police came. You kept people down by telling them what awaited them after life, because a simple person back then with no education would never be able to argue against it.
That doesn't work so well in the modern world, so they've found other ways to make it happen.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 11, 2014)

SwimExpert said:


> Which is much like freedom of speech, as long as she says what you approve of.



I don't believe in Rights as the US Constitution defines thrm. I'm more of a Privileges type of guy.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 11, 2014)

frigidweirdo said:


> And at what point does your own thinking overtake that of what you were raised to believe?



It doesn't just as my parents thinking didn't overtake their parents and so on.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 11, 2014)

Anathema said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > And at what point does your own thinking overtake that of what you were raised to believe?
> ...



Though i think differently from my parents. A more liberal father and a more conservative mother, they brought me up, but I have chosen my way forwards in life, and not relied on what I was told to believe.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 11, 2014)

Anathema said:


> Yes it is happening, and here's why.... We have built a society where boys/men are no longer allowed to act like boys/men. They aren't allowed to be loud, noisy, boistrous, inappropriate and aggressive. They are expected to rein in all of that energy and exhuberance to act all proper and appropriate. This stifles much of the male spirit both in youth and as they grow older. We expect them to act with much more traditionally female attitudes.
> 
> On the other side we are trying to build a society that promotes women and girls partaking in the very same behaviors, activities and personalities that we are trying to stomp out in boys/men. We want girls to be bold, ambitious, outgoing and adventurous. We tell them that they shouldn't let anything hold them back and to buck traditional stereotypes.
> 
> This dual standard confuses many males. Especially those who have grown up in traditional style families. They see it as almost a total gender reversal, and don't like that idea. Because of that, many of these males separate themselves from society and seek out the few males and females who also disregard the current mindset. I know this because for many years I was exactly taht way. Thankfully, three years ago I found a much more traditional woman, and we're now happily married..... at ages 33 (her) and 40 (me).




This should be framed.  I agree 120%


----------



## SwimExpert (Dec 11, 2014)

Anathema said:


> I don't believe in Rights as the US Constitution defines thrm. I'm more of a Privileges type of guy.



And that says all that needs to be known about you.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 11, 2014)

Pezz said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


There are a lot of "elders" at this board.

Are you about to melt into death threat mode?


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 11, 2014)

Pezz said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > I think your point is that 1. Young men are sometimes ill-prepared to know what a good woman is from a general endemic problem with females in society and 2. You had a rough time of it!  Geeze!....
> ...




There are man-hating women here with similar stories about men.

Maybe you could hook up with one, and do mutual therapy.

Cuz dude, you is one sick puppy.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 11, 2014)

frigidweirdo said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


I know I was doing some serious questioning by four years of age.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 11, 2014)

frigidweirdo said:


> Though i think differently from my parents. A more liberal father and a more conservative mother, they brought me up, but I have chosen my way forwards in life, and not relied on what I was told to believe.



Whatever works for you. As fir me and mine we will continue to honor Tradition Values and Ideals.


----------



## Ellipsis (Dec 11, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> There are man-hating women here with similar stories about men.


They're welcome to participate in a thread about them. This thread, however, is about men; and I don't hate women. You would meet more sucess if you held judgment until action is required.



Roadrunner said:


> Maybe you could hook up with one, and do mutual therapy.


Hooking up per-se is a sign of mental illness. Hooking up with someone known to be abusive, as you suggest, is nothing less than megalomania and I'll have no part of it.



Roadrunner said:


> Cuz dude, you is one sick puppy.


And where are all these wise and seasoned elders who've "picked themselves up" (whatever that's supposed to mean) to adress the social illness that is men like myself? Surly you haven't run out of bumper-sticker slogans to post yet. Where are these "good women" who can magicaly close the present miles between my children and I so that I can have a normal relationship with them?

You had said that respecting elders is important for men who've stepped away from sociaty.  Let's say I'm a perfect gentleman towards my elders from this moment on, how does that directly translate into seeing my children on the other side of the country? Are you saying an elder will pay my atturney's $2,000 retainer if I simply hold the door for them and say 'sir' or 'mam', and then I can take legal action? Or are you saying one of these elders will personly drive out to my children and bring them to me if I would only help that elder cross the street?

To the best of my knowledge,  disrespecting elders is not the cause of any of my problems,  so I fail to see how respecting elders is a solution. Respecting elders is a virtue in it's own right, it just doesn't apply to this topic in so far as I can tell. Recycling is good also, but it likewise is not related to this topic.


----------



## Ellipsis (Dec 11, 2014)

Anathema said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Though i think differently from my parents. A more liberal father and a more conservative mother, they brought me up, but I have chosen my way forwards in life, and not relied on what I was told to believe.
> ...


You must be referring to the "traditions, values and ideals" behind the 50% divorce rate.


----------



## Ellipsis (Dec 11, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> There are a lot of "elders" at this board.


Great. Step asside and let these wise sages speak, then.



Roadrunner said:


> Are you about to melt into death threat mode?


There are only 2 funerals I look forward to atending and I'm pretty sure neither are on this board, if they participate in forums at all.


----------



## Ellipsis (Dec 12, 2014)

frigidweirdo said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Truth or not?
> ...


I don't think I experienced any gender discrimination through school. Not to say others haven't,  but I thought it was fairly normal. Growing up, my school-related issues had to do with wanting to play instead of doing homework. I didn't feel that girls were getting special treatment.


----------



## Ellipsis (Dec 12, 2014)

TakeAStepBack said:


> It's a very interesting 2 parts. Some of it swings the pendulum the other way, but there is a lot of merit in it too. But again, as the author points out, where are the men in this conversation? The fact that they have dropped out of even the discussion shows how far it has gone.


I'm right here /wave

Feel free to invite anyone you personaly know to make an account on this forum and join this thread


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 12, 2014)

I can agree with OP about the way school is designed.  It definitely favors girls.  Boys are more hands-on learners I think.  

Some of the other content is just really pathetic and sad though.  Man up!


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 12, 2014)

Anathema said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Though i think differently from my parents. A more liberal father and a more conservative mother, they brought me up, but I have chosen my way forwards in life, and not relied on what I was told to believe.
> ...



The question is whether you do, or whether this is just a mask for something else. I'm not going to tell you what you live is like or should be like. All I can do is ask questions. 

I've seen people who claimed to have traditional values and ideals, but the reality was they didn't at all.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 12, 2014)

Pezz said:


> I don't think I experienced any gender discrimination through school. Not to say others haven't,  but I thought it was fairly normal. Growing up, my school-related issues had to do with wanting to play instead of doing homework. I didn't feel that girls were getting special treatment.



I doubt you felt it, I didn't feel it either. It's not gender discrimination, that's why. It's just that the way things are done benefits girls more than boys. That's not to say that some boys don't benefit and that some girls struggle either.

It's all about learning styles. It's more learning style discrimination, which leans towards the learning style that girls are more likely to be than boys.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 12, 2014)

Pezz said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > There are man-hating women here with similar stories about men.
> ...


Your problems are of your own creation. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Ellipsis (Dec 12, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


My story infurates you, and you didn't even live through it.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 12, 2014)

Pezz said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Pezz said:
> ...




Your story makes me laugh.

How could your fucked up life infuriate me?

Why does anyone owe you time with your kids anyway, or need to cover your attorney fees?

You fucked up and married and had the kids, nobody else did.

Why are they so far away, did the ex need distance from your whiney ass?

And what is with this street crossing crap?

I hike 5 miles every day in rough terrain.

I don't need a whiney-boy to help me.

And I don't expect any courtesy I don't extend, first one to the door holds it, regardless of age or gender.

And I don't expect you to respect me, in fact, I know you won't.

Now, in public, were you as rude as you come off here, I'd give you a dressing down.

The sooner you learn the world is not all about you, the better off you will be.

I am sure the ex told you that when she hit the road.


----------



## Ellipsis (Dec 12, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> How could your fucked up life infuriate me?


By not validating your preconceptions.



Roadrunner said:


> Why does anyone owe you time with your kids anyway, or need to cover your attorney fees?


There's only one person who owes me that time, and "why" is because of a court order. Would you care to explain how your references to elders has anything to do with this thread now, or should we just let that go?



Roadrunner said:


> You fucked up and married and had the kids, nobody else did.


The 50% divorce rate says otherwise.



Roadrunner said:


> Why are they so far away, did the ex need distance from your whiney ass?


She made an enemy of a few local Bloods who still want her dead. She used the women's crises network because those shelters are classified addresses and protected by police.



Roadrunner said:


> And what is with this street crossing crap?


I'm trying to figure out how "respecting elders" has anything to do with this topic.



Roadrunner said:


> I hike 5 miles every day in rough terrain. I don't need a whiney-boy to help me. And I don't expect any courtesy I don't extend, first one to the door holds it, regardless of age or gender. And I don't expect you to respect me, in fact, I know you won't.


That's a very healthy habbit to maintain. What does that have to do with anything? Are you identifying yourself as one of the aforementioned "wise elders"?



Roadrunner said:


> Now, in public, were you as rude as you come off here, I'd give you a dressing down.


I've been down this road. In real life I have before and would again troll you into making a scene and then call the cops on you. You think it's your word against mine until I pull out my Droid that's had the voice recorder going the whole time, with my patient voice and your red-faced screaming. Please feel free to strike me, too. I don't hit back, I let the police take photos. A quick court case later and you get to report a minor charge of disorderly conduct or 2nd degree assault for the rest of your life. You see, trolling is a art, if you get mad, you loose. So go ahead and give me that dressing down  If you want to act like my stepmother, then I'll treat you like her.



Roadrunner said:


> The sooner you learn the world is not all about you, the better off you will be.


I learned that when I was 5, so I'm good.



Roadrunner said:


> I am sure the ex told you that when she hit the road.


She didn't say anything given that I was deployed at the time. Her own notarized court documents say she ran because of those Bloods and specifically not anything I did. Those Bloods are almost unrelated to the divorce except that she knew them through her boyfriend.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 12, 2014)

Pezz said:


> You must be referring to the "traditions, values and ideals" behind the 50% divorce rate.



I don't know. Tell me what the divorce rate was in 1150 AD and I'll tell you what I think of it. I doubt it was 50%


----------



## Anathema (Dec 12, 2014)

frigidweirdo said:


> I've seen people who claimed to have traditional values and ideals, but the reality was they didn't at all.



I see them all the time. Especially in politics.  People who talk the talk but won't walk the walk. That's not my way of doing things.

In 2008 I turned down a major promotion because it would have required me to work for a female supervisor. Is that enough walking the talk for you?


----------



## Ellipsis (Dec 12, 2014)

Anathema said:


> I don't know. Tell me what the divorce rate was in 1150 AD and I'll tell you what I think of it. I doubt it was 50%


Oh 1150 AD? I thought you were talking about something relevant to today. My bad.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 12, 2014)

Pezz said:


> Oh 1150 AD? I thought you were talking about something relevant to today. My bad.



It is relevant to today. True Human Morality and Values don't change. They're the same today as in 1150 AD or 1150 BC.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 12, 2014)

Anathema said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen people who claimed to have traditional values and ideals, but the reality was they didn't at all.
> ...



Jeez, you would have had to work for a woman, shock horror. Sounds like you're just an old sexist. 

I've had plenty of female bosses, a lot of them have been MUCH better than male bosses. The currently female boss is not near the top though.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 12, 2014)

Anathema said:


> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> > Oh 1150 AD? I thought you were talking about something relevant to today. My bad.
> ...



Divorce didn't exist. Men could beat their wives if they felt like it, it was called morals, apparently. They could have sex with her whenever they demanded, we'd call it rape now, back then it was called morals, apparently. 

Don't you just love conservative morals. "Why do women have small feet? So they can stand closer to the sink. Arff arff arff" 

You'd love UKIP in the UK.


----------



## Ellipsis (Dec 12, 2014)

Anathema said:


> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> > Oh 1150 AD? I thought you were talking about something relevant to today. My bad.
> ...


Well at least you know whar you're talking about, rest assured no one else does.


----------



## Ellipsis (Dec 13, 2014)

frigidweirdo said:


> Divorce didn't exist. Men could beat their wives if they felt like it, it was called morals, apparently. They could have sex with her whenever they demanded, we'd call it rape now, back then it was called morals, apparently.
> 
> Don't you just love conservative morals. "Why do women have small feet? So they can stand closer to the sink. Arff arff arff"
> 
> You'd love UKIP in the UK.


This being an American server, I'm trying to imagine life in America in 1150. What were the morals of of the nomadic tribes Anathema aspire to? What little history I recall from high-school would suggest the ability to take women from another tribe as slave-wife after killing her husband. Is that the sort of moral Anathema would like to see in practice today or am I missing something?

On a related note: Last weekend I was a restaurant, when the waitress came over I noticed she had black eye, so I spoke very slowly because apparently that bitch doesn't listen.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 13, 2014)

Anathema said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Or maybe he's just a dominater. I think people are just born like it.
> ...



Yes: it is tough to find a woman who WANTS to be a live-in maid, cook, sex toy, and punching bag.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 13, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Life is what you make it. The one thing all your relationships have in common is YOU. If your relationships don't go well, start there.
> 
> Stop blaming women (or men) for what are very likely your own problems. Fix yourself first then go looking for someone with whom to share your life.
> 
> ...




are you ill?

did someone hack your account?


----------



## DriftingSand (Dec 13, 2014)

Freewill said:


> Truth or not?
> 
> The Sexodus Part 1 The Men Giving Up On Women And Checking Out Of Society
> 
> ...



I think there is some truth to this.  I don't count myself among them who "checked out" considering the fact that I've been married three times (approximately 25 years of total marriage to "women") but we need only recognize that the "gay community" is increasing in numbers to see that men have become fearful of women.  It appears that modern males prefer a "boy's club" over a "fox's hole."


----------



## Ellipsis (Dec 13, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> I think there is some truth to this.  I don't count myself among them who "checked out" considering the fact that I've been married three times (approximately 25 years of total marriage to "women") but we need only recognize that the "gay community" is increasing in numbers to see that men have become fearful of women.  It appears that modern males prefer a "boy's club" over a "fox's hole."


I understood "checking out of society" to be total refusal to participate. Joining the gay club in the basement isn't leaving the hotel, it's just relocating. It's not just about romantic relationships, it's about leaving society, not voting, few if any friends, living as a hermit. It's not just about sex.


----------



## DriftingSand (Dec 13, 2014)

Pezz said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > I think there is some truth to this.  I don't count myself among them who "checked out" considering the fact that I've been married three times (approximately 25 years of total marriage to "women") but we need only recognize that the "gay community" is increasing in numbers to see that men have become fearful of women.  It appears that modern males prefer a "boy's club" over a "fox's hole."
> ...



I viewed the OP as a commentary on men distancing themselves from women.  Turning "gay" is just one possible manifestation of modern man's complete fear of women.


----------



## Ellipsis (Dec 13, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> I viewed the OP as a commentary on men distancing themselves from women.  Turning "gay" is just one possible manifestation of modern man's complete fear of women.


OP discussed education, employment and retirement, with romantic relationships being just another item on the list. Sexual relationships didn't seem to be the central focus of the article, but of how men want less and less to do with any facet of society.


----------



## DriftingSand (Dec 13, 2014)

Pezz said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > I viewed the OP as a commentary on men distancing themselves from women.  Turning "gay" is just one possible manifestation of modern man's complete fear of women.
> ...



Well ... gays don't just "have sex."  They socialize and converse with each other.  They help each other financially.  Part of the current "gay marriage" thing has to do with receiving company benefits (medical insurance, retirement investments, etc.) like normal couples do, etc.  Nevertheless, millions of American men are creating a sheltered society amongst themselves where women are excluded on all levels. They've literally created a minority status for themselves within American culture.  Sex makes up a portion of that neo-culture.


----------



## Ellipsis (Dec 13, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...


Now there's an intriguing thought....are you arguing that the gay rights movment is really just men moving away from women? If so, do you have any links in support of such?


----------



## Freewill (Dec 13, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > Truth or not?
> ...



The gay community can not be increasing because of this, gays were born that way.  What you are implying is counter to the left wing rhetoric and what gays have been saying forever.  Never mind I know for a fact that there are gay "recruiters" who I presume are looking for people who were "born that way" and have just not come out.

Actually, having been married 34 years I can understand the economic hardship, for lack of a better word, marriage and children places on a man.  If not for my family I think I would be living in Balize (sp) right now.  I don't believe I would be gay as long as there are women for hire or free.  So what it really comes down to is being selfish, selfish of our time on Earth and money.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 13, 2014)

frigidweirdo said:


> Jeez, you would have had to work for a woman, shock horror. Sounds like you're just an old sexist.



Whether she was a good or bad boss is immaterial.  Women were never intended to be in leadership positions. Definitely not in engineering, technology and utility related positions.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 13, 2014)

frigidweirdo said:


> Divorce didn't exist. Men could beat their wives if they felt like it, it was called morals, apparently. They could have sex with her whenever they demanded, we'd call it rape now, back then it was called morals, apparently.



Divorce did exist in several European societies. Discipline is vital to Social Order and women were designed to please and serve Men not make most decision. That's just basic common sense.



frigidweirdo said:


> Don't you just love conservative morals.



Liberals don't have Morals so Conservative Morals is redundant.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 13, 2014)

Pezz said:


> Well at least you know whar you're talking about, rest assured no one else does.



True Morality was determined thousands of years ago when the first human societies were formed. Those Morals and Values do not change over time.  Not a difficulty concept to understand.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 13, 2014)

Pezz said:


> This being an American server, I'm trying to imagine life in America in 1150. What were the morals of of the nomadic tribes Anathema aspire to?



Except that those tribes are not real Americans for the most part. In 1150 most of what would become real Americans were still in Europe and didn't even know this continent existed. To think that a group which is unwilling or unable to defend it's property by force is real Americans is ludicrous.


----------



## Ellipsis (Dec 13, 2014)

Anathema said:


> True Morality was determined thousands of years ago when the first human societies were formed. Those Morals and Values do not change over time.  Not a difficult*y* concept to understand.


Words are important.


Anathema said:


> Except that those tribes are not real Americans for the most part. In 1150 most of what would become real Americans were still in Europe and didn't even know this continent existed. To think that a group which is unwilling or unable to defend it's property by force *is* real Americans is ludicrous.


Not sure if you've been drinking, but if there were no modern homo-sapiens in America in 1150 then there were no morals in America in 1150 and therefore you are clinging to a void of morality.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 13, 2014)

Pezz said:


> This being an American server, I'm trying to imagine life in America in 1150. What were the morals of of the nomadic tribes Anathema aspire to? What little history I recall from high-school would suggest the ability to take women from another tribe as slave-wife after killing her husband. Is that the sort of moral Anathema would like to see in practice today or am I missing something?
> 
> On a related note: Last weekend I was a restaurant, when the waitress came over I noticed she had black eye, so I spoke very slowly because apparently that bitch doesn't listen.



Most Americans are of European heritage.


Anathema said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Divorce didn't exist. Men could beat their wives if they felt like it, it was called morals, apparently. They could have sex with her whenever they demanded, we'd call it rape now, back then it was called morals, apparently.
> ...



Yeah, sure, common sense for people who can't cope with having women on an equal footing. I'm guessing you're a clipboard, it's a learning style, you like lists, you like order, you probably have a lot of OCD going on, you're afraid of the unknown.

I'm not like that. I can get up and go somewhere and not go back for months, I did it this year in Africa. I'm not afraid of the unknown, I don't want life to be about some kind of anal order that people have to follow and creativity can just perish. 

People are different and that's what makes the world a more interesting place. Yes, there will be people like you who need to have their teddy bear in their bed in order to be able to sleep properly at night, but just as valid are those who do things differently.

Like i've said before, if you and your wife are happy in your servitude to "morals" or whatever the hell it is, then fine, but telling others that they should be like this I would not be able to deal with. 

I believe rights as a theory should be followed, i don't believe them to be natural, god given and all that, they exist because we exist and have decided they are worthy. 
You do what you like as long as you don't hurt others. Nothing more.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 13, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> I viewed the OP as a commentary on men distancing themselves from women.  Turning "gay" is just one possible manifestation of modern man's complete fear of women.


Yep.  If they can't win the hearts and minds of regular people, then they seek to convert them by trickery.  This thread is that pitch.  A movie was made about exactly this type of LGBT strategy.  It's called "The Rocky Horror Picture Show".  I'll call this thread "The Rocky Horror Picture Thread"...


----------



## Anathema (Dec 13, 2014)

Pezz said:


> Words are important.



True. I'll make sure to let Samsung know about that the next time I bitch at them about their auto-correct function.



Pezz said:


> Not sure if you've been drinking, but if there were no modern homo-sapiens in America in 1150 then there were no morals in America in 1150 and therefore you are clinging to a void of morality.



I don't drink, smoke, or do drugs. I am clinging to True Morality rather than the void of Morality that is now classified as acceptable society. Women working and in politics is not morality. People being paid to sit on their asses by the Government is not morality. LGBT acceptability is not morality.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 13, 2014)

Anathema said:


> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> > Words are important.
> ...



What about telling others what to do? Is that morality? How about sex before marriage? How about living life?


----------



## Anathema (Dec 13, 2014)

frigidweirdo said:


> Yeah, sure, common sense for people who can't cope with having women on an equal footing. I'm guessing you're a clipboard, it's a learning style, you like lists, you like order, you probably have a lot of OCD going on, you're afraid of the unknown.



I have no problem with women. Feminists on the other hand, are subhuman so far as I'm concerned.

No OCD, but I am the type of person who believes in Law and Order above everything else in society.



frigidweirdo said:


> I'm not like that. I can get up and go somewhere and not go back for months, I did it this year in Africa. I'm not afraid of the unknown, I don't want life to be about some kind of anal order that people have to follow and creativity can just perish.



Society needs to have limits in order to operate properly. I have no interest in dealing with people and societies which do not operate in what I consider to be a proper order. It's not fear but disgust that would keep me from going to Africa.



frigidweirdo said:


> People are different and that's what makes the world a more interesting place.



Unnecessary diversity is a major distraction to proper Law and Order.



frigidweirdo said:


> Like i've said before, if you and your wife are happy in your servitude to "morals" or whatever the hell it is, then fine, but telling others that they should be like this I would not be able to deal with.



All I'm trying to do is ensure that none of you can look at your Maker on the day you die and say "Well, I didn't know any better." before being damned to an Eternity of Horrors.



frigidweirdo said:


> I believe rights as a theory should be followed, i don't believe them to be natural, god given and all that, they exist because we exist and have decided they are worthy.


 
I don't believe in Rights. Rights create an idea that people are entitled to them without doing anything, which is incorrect. I believe in a society where Privileges are granted to those who prove their ability to act properly.



frigidweirdo said:


> You do what you like as long as you don't hurt others. Nothing more.



How about the amount of damage your society does to me and my family on a daily basis?


----------



## Anathema (Dec 13, 2014)

frigidweirdo said:


> What about telling others what to do? Is that morality? How about sex before marriage? How about living life?



That depends on what you're telling them to do. Sex outside marriage is fine, so long as it's in a long-term, committed relationship and not a casual undertaking. Life is not about happiness. It's about Right and Wrong. Nothing more.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 13, 2014)

Anathema said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, sure, common sense for people who can't cope with having women on an equal footing. I'm guessing you're a clipboard, it's a learning style, you like lists, you like order, you probably have a lot of OCD going on, you're afraid of the unknown.
> ...



Why should someone be "subhuman" just because they have a different way of thinking? That's a very closed minded view of the world. 

You say you believe in law and order above all else. What's the point of law and order if you can't actually enjoy the result of law and order? 

yes, society needs limits. It does NOT need extreme limits. It does not need women shackled, it just needs people having enough freedom to do what they want as long as they don't harm others. 

It's not fear or disgust that keeps you from going to Africa, it's just ignorance. You don't have a clue what it's like there. South Africa is a hell hole, I'd rather never go back if it doesn't change, especially the larger cities. However other countries are quite safe. You'd like Mozambique, law and order is rife there. The police go hunting for bribes all the time, makes for quite a safe place. Zimbabwe too, didn't have any issues in the country. 

Oh, "Unnecessary diversity", what does "unnecessary" mean to you? You want to kick all the whites and blacks out of the Americas huh? 

However you can't avoid diversity. Within EVERY society there are different types of people. People who learn in different ways, people who are comfortable in different ways, people who like doing different things, and this has sweet FA to do with color of skin. I never understood racism, people who are the same color might be so different to you and people of a different color so similar. 

Oh, my maker, my mother and father, well they'll probably be dead by the time I go, so I don't think they'll be much problem there. You think a god would make people then get all anal about everything and start demanding they do things in a weird way?

You think he'd make flowers and plants and start telling them they shouldn't be reproducing unless they're married? Why would it? All religion was, was a police force. Using morals to get everyone doing what those in power wanted them to do, nothing more. Clearly you've been taken in by all of that. 

"ability to act properly", what does that even mean? Who decides who has this ability or not? 

Why shouldn't I do what I like as long as it doesn't hurt anyone else? 

What damage does society do to you on a daily basis?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 13, 2014)

Anathema said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > What about telling others what to do? Is that morality? How about sex before marriage? How about living life?
> ...



Why? What's wrong with a quick shag now and then? 

Life isn't about happiness. To be honest I can see why you might say that. So that. I had a hard childhood and live my life as much as possible because I know what hell is like. 

Right and wrong? Whose right and wrong?


----------



## Toro (Dec 13, 2014)

Anathema said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that's a selfish attitude to have I think.  If you're married, then who is really paying when both work?  If you're on a date, and you don't take her likes or dislikes into consideration, do you think you'll get a second date?  Would you want her to take your likes or dislikes into consideration when planning an outing, or should she just do what she likes to do and doesn't think you're worthy of her consideration?
> ...



I am married and my wife does not work.  We are a single income family.  I take her opinions into consideration because we are a partnership.  I never hold the fact that I make the money over her head.  When she feels guilty about not making money, I tell her that she has the most important job of staying home, raising our son.  Our decisions are a consensus because I treat her as my equal, as she is.


----------



## Silhouette (Dec 13, 2014)

Toro said:


> I am married and my wife does not work.  We are a single income family.  I take her opinions into consideration because we are a partnership.  I never hold the fact that I make the money over her head.  When she feels guilty about not making money, I tell her that she has the most important job of staying home, raising our son.  Our decisions are a consensus because I treat her as my equal, as she is.


 
You should clone yourself like 50 million times.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2014)

Anathema said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > What about telling others what to do? Is that morality? How about sex before marriage? How about living life?
> ...



Your postings sound VERY familiar to me.  What other boards have you posted on?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 14, 2014)

Could it be . . .


----------

